# Buying Your New Outbac



## marci4lsrv (May 2, 2005)

Hi, I've learned about this sight from several of my customers. From everyhting I've heard it is an awesome and well respected sight. I have heard form people from Wahington state to North Carolina who all use this sight. They have all taken advantage of low prices I offer on the Outbacks and I'd like to let all of you know about it as well. Please give me a call before you purchase. I can be reached at 231-206-8352. You can also look at my ad's at www.RVTRADER.com. My dealerships name is LAKESHORE RV CENTER. The prices are all posted and nothing is hidden. I wanted you all to be aware of the awesome deals we offer so you could take advantage of them too. HAPPY CAMPING! and I look forward to your call. 
-Marci-


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little corner of the world. Your sales people have been helpful to numerous people on this site already and many purchased from you. action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Marci,
A big welcome to you!







I hope you post some more and keep us all updated on the lastest and greatest the Outbacks have to offer (new floorplans, better features, etc...). We're always interested to know if there's anything new coming out, or if there's any problems we need to be aware of too.

I've heard good reports about Lakeshore RV from others on this forum who bought their rigs from you guys, so keep up the great work and service.










Again, welcome to the forum Marci and stay in touch! action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi marci, i have looked at your web site. i could have saved thousands with you.
its too late for me, but not others who want a great outback..

check them out..

campingnut18...


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi to Lakeshore RV









I can vouch for the wonderful service your company provides. A special thanks to Hunter Freeman (salesman). He made the purchase and delivery a painless process. The deal was as stated on their WEB site, they even provided little extras to sweeten the pot. It seems everyone in your organization went one step about what was required. Scott, one of your servicemen was truly knowledgeable about your product; he took his time explaining each and every part of my 28RSDS. He was not satisfied until I knew as much as he. I left with my unit in tow a happy and satisfied customer of Lakeshore RV. I would highly recommend them to anyone interested in an Outback.

Don West sunny 
Happy owner of a 28RSDS


----------



## marci4lsrv (May 2, 2005)

dwest369 said:


> Hi to Lakeshore RV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We truly have an amazing team here. We love what we do and enjoy meeting new people. Let me Know if there is anything we can help you with in the future!
Happy Camping!!
-Marci-


----------



## marci4lsrv (May 2, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Hi Marci,
> A big welcome to you!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Welcome! Please feel free to contact us if we can help for any reason. You will Love your Outback. They are an amazing trailer!
Happy Camping!!
-Marci-


----------



## marci4lsrv (May 2, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> hi marci, i have looked at your web site. i could have saved thousands with you.
> its too late for me, but not others who want a great outback..
> 
> check them out..
> ...


Sorry we wern't able to help you out, but please call us if there is anthing we can do for you in the future. Enjoy that Outback! They are wonderful!
Happy Camping!!
-Marci-


----------

